# How do you Get your Firewood out?



## max2cam (Nov 28, 2007)

Cutting firewood is easy. You can pack a chainsaw in about anywhere. Getting the wood OUT of the forest is not so easy. Even moving it a few yards to a landing on a vehicle woods trail is a BIG job if you carry it out by hand. 

So what do you use?

My latest acquisition is a garden cart; the type with 2 bicycle-type wheels (although heavier duty) and a large box and handle on it. I gotta say this thing works BETTER in the woods than I expected. It holds about 10 cu. ft. of wood (or 400 lbs.) and the load is balanced so that it's easy to move. The big 26" bicycle wheels go over bumps and holes quite easily. You only need about 4 feet between trees for a trail. The axle is high enough to clear low stumps, etc.

I've been using mine the past couple of weeks on my hillside, and this thing has become an instant necessity for moving firewood to landing sites and sometimes even all the way home. I wish I'd of bought one years ago. Very useful hand-operated vehicle and no mistake.


----------



## ktm250rider (Nov 28, 2007)

Ive been going back and forth with a couple different ideas.
1) build racks to hold about 1/2 cord and cut and split where the tree lands or close to the logging road. Come in with tractor and forks and transport racks (1 at a time) to storage area by furnace. Takes at least two trips to get 1 cord out.

2) Drop trees and pull to centralized locations around property. Cut and split and then come in with trailer to load and transport to furnace. This is what I seem to be doing more often. The only problem is, I dont have a dump trailer. So I have to hand load AND hand unload. I can fit close to a cord between the trailer and bucket in one trip.

I was hoping the rack system would work better on the initial trial. I think Im leaning towards a 4x8 dump trailer for my main operation.


----------



## Wismer (Nov 28, 2007)

Cut and drop in the same location, Use tractor or ATV and trailer to transport the rounds. This winter I plan to do more skidding with the atv and logging arch (norwoodindustries.com) and hopefully cut down handling time. Waiting for it to freeze and snow to keep the logs as clean as possible.

























Craig


----------



## buckwheat (Nov 28, 2007)

On a somewhat smaller scale, i tore apart a wheelbarrow where the pan had rusted out, and rebuilt it like the old ones with a flat bottom and front. It comes in handy for moving rounds too big to carry; and for moving a couple armloads' worth of split wood. Its also useful around the property for any number of small tasks.


----------



## Peacock (Nov 28, 2007)

I use this.




Put about 1/2 rick in the bed and 1/2 cord in the trailer. Pulls it just fine with the hydrostatic trans and diesel.


----------



## rx7145 (Nov 28, 2007)

I want a RTV so bad!!

That is the best way hands down to get wood out of the woods.  

Is that a 900 or 1100? Also what it max speed? And can you drive it on a road?


----------



## Wismer (Nov 28, 2007)

The RTV's are workhorses but if you do much off-roading they have terrible suspension and ground clearance compared to atv's or other side by side's.

If you mostly haul firewood and farm or something similiar they're great but get up to any speed in the woods or do much recreational riding look at a Polaris Ranger or yamaha Rhino


Craig


----------



## Peacock (Nov 28, 2007)

rx7145 said:


> I want a RTV so bad!!
> 
> That is the best way hands down to get wood out of the woods.
> 
> Is that a 900 or 1100? Also what it max speed? And can you drive it on a road?



It's a 900. The 1100's have a full cab. It'll do 25mph and it's not legal to drive here on the road.



Wismer said:


> The RTV's are workhorses but if you do much off-roading they have terrible suspension and ground clearance compared to atv's or other side by side's.
> 
> If you mostly haul firewood and farm or something similiar they're great but get up to any speed in the woods or do much recreational riding look at a Polaris Ranger or yamaha Rhino
> 
> ...



The suspension is a bit stiff. The suspension isn't what hurts it off-road. It's the weight. It weighs a full ton.

I got it simply because I work it and no other utv is built like it and they will not take the abuse the Kubota will take. You ever tried to stop a Gator or Ranger going downhill with a full load plus trailer? I don't even need to use the brakes with the RTV.


----------



## Wismer (Nov 28, 2007)

Nope, never ran either of those vehicles but i know ppl who do and they seem to be decent machines. I run honda quads myself, low gear and run the engine brake they will keep it around 2-4 km/h going downhull with full load quite easily. That's another thing if you get that Kubota stuck you're going to need a tractor to get er out, but my Foreman and Rubicon are around 700 pounds each, not "easy" to get out, but not bad. Hard to get em stuck in the first place.

For the intended use, you can't beat the Kubota.

How does it stack up so far in terms of reliability?

Craig


----------



## Peacock (Nov 28, 2007)

Wismer said:


> Nope, never ran either of those vehicles but i know ppl who do and they seem to be decent machines. I run honda quads myself, low gear and run the engine brake they will keep it around 2-4 km/h going downhull with full load quite easily. That's another thing if you get that Kubota stuck you're going to need a tractor to get er out, but my Foreman and Rubicon are around 700 pounds each, not "easy" to get out, but not bad. Hard to get em stuck in the first place.
> 
> For the intended use, you can't beat the Kubota.
> 
> ...



I don't have a winch yet so I've used a come-a-long when stuck. Our property is on an aquafer and their is soft ground all over the place. Sometimes you just sink in and spring water comes gushing out.

Mine is still low hours-just got it in August-but it's been flawless so far. Not many mechanical problems reported yet on any forums.


----------



## Wismer (Nov 28, 2007)

Peacock said:


> I don't have a winch yet so I've used a come-a-long when stuck. Our property is on an aquafer and their is soft ground all over the place. Sometimes you just sink in and spring water comes gushing out.
> 
> Mine is still low hours-just got it in August-but it's been flawless so far. Not many mechanical problems reported yet on any forums.



Come-a-long is sometimes just the ticket. I have a winch on the Rubicon, but not the Foreman, I have had it stuck and used the come-a-long, problem is you need to keep jumping on and off.

Kubota's have a pretty decent history, still see lots of beat up ones around.




Craig


----------



## CharlieG (Nov 28, 2007)

I move the firewood with my Suzuki Vinson 500 with a 2" ball hooked to a 4X8 utility trailer. Purposeful in that I can go quading with the ATV, or hook the 4X8 trailer to my truck.


----------



## aandabooks (Nov 28, 2007)

Since I don't cut where I live, I pile it at the field edge and either wait for the field to freeze or at least not be soup. Last year I didn't bring out any wood because my "truck" was a 1998 Ford Explorer 2 wheel drive. Over the summer I bought a 2007 Chevy Silverado 4X4. Now the field won't have to be frozen. Other than that I've got a Suzuki Eiger w/2500 lb. winch and a 5x10 utility trailer. Unfortunately, I went cheap on the trailer a few years ago before the woodburning started and it only has a 2000 lb. axle.

Sometimes I take the 4 wheeler if I know I'm going to need it to pull wood up the ravine and sometimes just the truck and trailer. Taking the 4 wheeler reduces the amount of wood I can haul home.

Matt


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 28, 2007)

I picks it up with my grapple in log length and take it
home for spare time work!


----------



## redprospector (Nov 29, 2007)

I get my firewood out of the wood's like this. 










Andy


----------



## tree md (Nov 29, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> I picks it up with my grapple in log length and take it
> home for spare time work!



Kind of like this Rope???

http://s30.photobucket.com/albums/c338/dino195/?action=view&current=edited_0001.flv


----------



## farmermike (Nov 29, 2007)

Use a 1066 Farmall with a dual 3100 loader or my ford pickup. Use the tractor if close and pickup if at the neighbors.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Nov 29, 2007)

tree md said:


> Kind of like this Rope???



Please do not embed videos. A link is much better. A lot of us are on dial-up.

Harry K


----------



## tree md (Nov 29, 2007)

OOp's, my bad. I fixed it. I used to be on dialup too...


----------



## max2cam (Nov 29, 2007)

*Humbled...*

I'm humbled by the equipment some of you guys have. Seems like most of you must be making roads right up to the very spot you are cutting. But I have to sometimes haul wood out by hand because I cut very selectively and am trying to keep my woods as nice looking and natural as possible.

I have main woods trails that I can get my '71 Chevy pickup down. Also smaller tributary trails I use my tank-like '73 Gravely 816 garden tractor and trailer on. But often I'm off these trails in the bush and then I have to move wood by hand. For this I use hand-pulled poly sleds in winter and now this garden cart when the ground is bare to get the wood out to my trails. It's good exersize and you don't burn gas either. 

Am I the only one moving firewood by hand?


----------



## ktm250rider (Nov 29, 2007)

Yeah, Im trying to minimize the roads cut as well. Using my soon to be MX track as the main loop around my property as well as existing logging roads. Usually, any trees that are far off the beaten track I pull out with chains. Logging winch would be on my Xmas list to make this process a lot easier and quicker.


----------



## beerman6 (Nov 29, 2007)

*How do I get my firewood out?*

I drive to my buddies,he uses his loader to load both the truck and trailer,I drive home and toss it on the pile...


----------



## Wismer (Nov 29, 2007)

ATV and trailer, or even better ATV and logging arch, always impress me as to how light on the environment they are. They are even better if you choose your time carefully and only be hauling wood when it is dry or frozen.

I like to keep my woodlot clean and neat too, but the less hand bombing the better.


Craig


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 29, 2007)

Sorry to anyone doing hand toted wood I have before and
firewood does not pay even with equipment. Hey a mule
is a sure footed work horse kinda smelly though!


----------



## tree md (Nov 29, 2007)

max2cam said:


> I'm humbled by the equipment some of you guys have. Seems like most of you must be making roads right up to the very spot you are cutting. But I have to sometimes haul wood out by hand because I cut very selectively and am trying to keep my woods as nice looking and natural as possible.
> 
> I have main woods trails that I can get my '71 Chevy pickup down. Also smaller tributary trails I use my tank-like '73 Gravely 816 garden tractor and trailer on. But often I'm off these trails in the bush and then I have to move wood by hand. For this I use hand-pulled poly sleds in winter and now this garden cart when the ground is bare to get the wood out to my trails. It's good exersize and you don't burn gas either.
> 
> Am I the only one moving firewood by hand?



Ha, the crane in that vid isn't mine (I wish), I have to rent crane services when I need one to take a tree out. I do hope to buy a boom truck in the next couple years though.

I thought you guys might get a kick out of that footage because we picked three huge trees over the house and loaded it right onto trailers. Talk about easy pickins!!! 

Usually we have to cut the logs to handle and roll them to front if we have no access. Once you start getting into the 3-4 foot logs you have to cut them about 8"-10" to even be able to roll them to the drive. I have been thinking about getting a log dolly but just haven't gotten around to it yet. We are also having a winch mounted to our trailer. It's nice when you can back right up to the wood but that's not always possible.

We used to use a sled to get wood out when I was a kid and cut firewood with my dad... But I was a kid and it was still fun to me back then...


----------



## STLfirewood (Nov 29, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Sorry to anyone doing hand toted wood I have before and
> firewood does not pay even with equipment. Hey a mule
> is a sure footed work horse kinda smelly though!




I beg to differ that firewood doesn't pay. I know down where you are it's cheaper but up here I think it pays pretty well. I can buy wood for $40 a rank delivered if I buy 10 ranks at a time. I can deliver 8 ranks in a day. I get $100 a rank for it or $300 a cord. My math tells me that is $480 for a day of delivering wood. Pay for fuel and your still making $430-$450 for the day. I know I have truck expences to add up also but I still think that is good money. I just wish I could deliver wood everyday for 4 months straight. That's what I am building to. I

Scott


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 29, 2007)

STLfirewood said:


> I beg to differ that firewood doesn't pay. I know down where you are it's cheaper but up here I think it pays pretty well. I can buy wood for $40 a rank delivered if I buy 10 ranks at a time. I can deliver 8 ranks in a day. I get $100 a rank for it or $300 a cord. My math tells me that is $480 for a day of delivering wood. Pay for fuel and your still making $430-$450 for the day. I know I have truck expences to add up also but I still think that is good money. I just wish I could deliver wood everyday for 4 months straight. That's what I am building to. I
> 
> Scott


I don't know what a rank is a rick is a half cord and here you
have to sell in cord or fraction of a cord or cubic foot or meter to be legal.
A cord brings 150.00 delivered and stacked I get paid to haul it home and
two cords is a pretty good day split and delivered I am sorry but It really
is not worth my time. Having said that I will do it occasionally and have
contemplated hauling it by the semi load to places it brings more money!
Good money is in the eye of the beholder I don't feel I am making any profit
at present overhead unless I gross a 1000.00 per day but seldom seem to
but I can get three times as much done than most.


----------



## tree md (Nov 29, 2007)

We stockpile it and sell it but it barely pays for our gas if at all. We stockpile it mainly to keep our guys busy when it slows down. Most of the profits go to paying them but that's why we do it in the first place. I know there are guys out there that make money at it but we barely break even.


----------



## STLfirewood (Nov 29, 2007)

A rank is he same thing as a rick. It's only half a cord if you sell it 24inches long. Anything I cut and buy is 16inch wood. So it's a 1/3rd of a cord. I understand not making money selling it for that much. I guess it comes down to how much money you have to make to get by. I think clearing $400 or so in a day is pretty good. Mind you I said clear not gross.

Scott


----------



## Peacock (Nov 29, 2007)

STLfirewood said:


> A rank is he same thing as a rick. It's only half a cord if you sell it 24inches long. Anything I cut and buy is 16inch wood. So it's a 1/3rd of a cord. I understand not making money selling it for that much. I guess it comes down to how much money you have to make to get by. I think clearing $400 or so in a day is pretty good. Mind you I said clear not gross.
> 
> Scott



Yep. A rick here is 4x8 by 16-18". 

I get $60 per rick and $150 per cord.


----------



## cunrya (Nov 29, 2007)

Skid with a 5525 MFWD JD, Equiped with a 3-point hydro Grapple in the back and a Grapple bucket on the loader up front. Buck and split at the landing, haul out with a dump trailer, or move the logs to the barn on a 25ft Gooseneck and split and pile in an empty grainery 15ft wide and 40 ft deep.


----------



## Wismer (Nov 29, 2007)

cunrya said:


> Skid with a 5525 MFWD JD, Equiped with a 3-point hydro Grapple in the back and a Grapple bucket on the loader up front. Buck and split at the landing, haul out with a dump trailer, or move the logs to the barn on a 25ft Gooseneck and split and pile in an empty grainery 15ft wide and 40 ft deep.



How do you like the 5525? I have a 5510 and it is an alright light duty tractor but after running the New Holland TN95's the poor steering drives me crazy.


----------



## cunrya (Nov 29, 2007)

Wismer said:


> How do you like the 5525? I have a 5510 and it is an alright light duty tractor but after running the New Holland TN95's the poor steering drives me crazy.



I Love the 5525, never had a problem with steering as long as there is plenty of fluids and the RPM's are up where they should be. Pound for pound I don't think there is a more powerful or versitile machine on the market. Mines pushing 87HP on the PTO Dyno after a few tweaks. I've operated the TN's but just don't think they compare to the Deere's (And I've owned several NH's). The JD's are just alot more Heavy Duty than the case/NH in the utility series stuff IMHO. That and Deere has always bent over backwards to take care me.


----------



## Wismer (Nov 29, 2007)

cunrya, sorry for the confusion when i was talking about the deere's steering I was talking about how sharp the turning is. The New Holland's with the supersteer axle, they turn just about 90 degrees perpendicular to the tractor. It's really a time saver on the headlands of the vineyards. The rows being 8ft apart, you can just about turn into the row right beside the one you are coming out of. The deere is our weedspray and hedger tractor, and it drives me nuts having to do a 3+ point turn on the headlands to get into the next row.

A great little tractor though, narrow... 4ftish, almost as narrow as a quad, love it in the bush. So far no major problems.

Do you farm with your Deere? if so what kind of farming

Take er easy


Craig


----------



## cunrya (Nov 29, 2007)

Wismer, gottcha on the supersteer, would be good for that type of work. Yea I farm, but in the last few years have put everything (around 800 acres tillable) in CRP programs and run a Bird hunting preserve on top of it. So, I use the 5525 for food plots and mowing general Utility work. Actually planted 480 acres of CRP with it this year. It'll pull a 20ft disk 7.5 MPH no problem.


----------



## Wismer (Nov 29, 2007)

We are busy with grapes, so the guy who farms our peaches runs all deere and he has a new 5525, the thing looks like a tank! he says it will haul anything, and I believe him, i watched him last year pull two tandem trailers, full of bins of pumpkins straight uphill in 6 inches of mud, the tractor didn't even wince.


Craig


----------



## cunrya (Nov 29, 2007)

Wismer said:


> We are busy with grapes, so the guy who farms our peaches runs all deere and he has a new 5525, the thing looks like a tank! he says it will haul anything, and I believe him, i watched him last year pull two tandem trailers, full of bins of pumpkins straight uphill in 6 inches of mud, the tractor didn't even wince.
> 
> 
> Craig



yeah the 25's seem to be alot diferent animal than the 10's My help blew the motor in mine (didn't tighten the plug when he changed the oil, ran it tell it seized at 150 hrs ouch) we tweaked it on the rebuild and it'll do everything I want and more now. If yer gonna skid with that TN look at Iron Oaks Grapples, they are awesome. Huge time savers


----------



## Wismer (Nov 29, 2007)

cunrya said:


> yeah the 25's seem to be alot diferent animal than the 10's My help blew the motor in mine (didn't tighten the plug when he changed the oil, ran it tell it seized at 150 hrs ouch) we tweaked it on the rebuild and it'll do everything I want and more now. If yer gonna skid with that TN look at Iron Oaks Grapples, they are awesome. Huge time savers



I would like to look at some sort of logging attachment, but my wood lot is not very big, so I am not sure it would be cost effective. I usually just use chains and the 3pth... I would love a logging winch though.


----------



## clearance (Nov 29, 2007)

Fall it right across the road, buck it to the other side of the road and throw it in your pickup. If I have to move more than two steps, forget it. Lazy, whatever, less time, less work, leave the top and branches in the bush as well. Lots of wood here, no big deal.


----------



## AlasKarl (Nov 30, 2007)

Karl


----------



## goof008 (Nov 30, 2007)

I use a quad and a small garden trailer to get it from the big trailer/truck to the back yard where it's stacked to dry, then use the same set up to get it back to the house in the fall to burn. I just bought a smaller utility trailer that should speed things up, it hold 3x what the smaller one carried.
But to get it from the woods to the truck/trailer, I only cut stuff I can pull up to or close to and move it the old fashioned way, by hand.


----------



## Wismer (Nov 30, 2007)

holy cow! nice pics Karl!

How has your Tundra held up? I hear good things about them. I am 17 and dying for my first sled! I want a work sled to pull wood and etc like u are doing, but i'd still like to be able to trail ride and etc. in comfort.


Craig


----------



## Al Smith (Nov 30, 2007)

This is pretty flat land around here.Usually if the ground is solid,frozen whatever you can just motor in with a pick-em-up truck.

My case is a bit different than most because I live right smack in the middle of the woods.Besides that I get the stuff delivered to the house for free because I'm such a nice guy.:hmm3grin2orange: Actually that's not the case,I help out two tree services with their equipment problems on occasion.


----------



## AlasKarl (Nov 30, 2007)

*The Tundra*

Craig

The Tundra is not much of a fancy trail riding machine, but a rather basic work sled. Light weight, easy to maintain, very fuel efficient, quite well made, and very popular in Alaska amongst hunters and trappers. You certainly can take her on longer rides, just don't expect too much comfort or "up and go", like I said, a very basic snow machine. Younger riders tend to prefer being seen with something more flashy  Come to think of it Craig, the newest Tundra model looks a bit more that way, mine is built in 2000. All in all, I am very happy with my Tundra! 

Karl


----------



## max2cam (Nov 30, 2007)

I can see that if a guy is cutting commercially hauling firewood out by hand would not pay. However, I'm just cutting it for my own fuel-wood use and it certainly does pay then. Not only do I have a 10 year supply of firewood for home & water heating under cover, but cutting and hauling is health-giving exercise too!

BTW: yesterday I took my garden cart out in the woods again. Used it to haul my chainsaw, tools, logging chain, come-along, etc. and it went between trees and over rough ground very nicely. Made it all in one trip and didn't use a drop of gasoline either.

Nice Alaska photos!


----------



## aandabooks (Nov 30, 2007)

I just cut wood for myself. I hand load and have to cut down small enough to be able to pick it up or roll the larger rounds up the trailer ramp. I get dual use out of the 4-wheeler with the deer hunting/recreational use. The truck can be driven other places as well. 

When you are cutting for personal use there is a point where you are no longer saving money on energy costs by spending a ton on equipment to get the wood. At least that is the way I see it.

Matt


----------



## racerbizoehm (Nov 30, 2007)

one of my friends trucks we use


----------



## Wismer (Nov 30, 2007)

aandabooks said:


> When you are cutting for personal use there is a point where you are no longer saving money on energy costs by spending a ton on equipment to get the wood. At least that is the way I see it.
> 
> Matt



Good point, I don't think any of us are trying to suggest go out and break the bank with a new atv, or big fancy tractor. I simply have the equipment for the farm, so if i have the equipment I am going to use it. The title of this thread is "How do you get your fw out?" Us with equipment are showing how WE get out wood out, just like you are sharing with us how you do. If you cut small amounts of wood and are able to and happy with doing it by hand, good on ya.

It's not only the dollar cost you are saving or spending, it's also the toll it's taking on your body as well as the time saved






Craig


----------



## beerman6 (Nov 30, 2007)

*My body hurts*

10 years ago I enjoyed splitting with a maul,today not so much.


----------



## PB (Nov 30, 2007)

Massey 245 if it is small. If it is big, I pull out the JD 8630 or the 4955.


----------



## aandabooks (Nov 30, 2007)

Wismer said:


> Good point, I don't think any of us are trying to suggest go out and break the bank with a new atv, or big fancy tractor. I simply have the equipment for the farm, so if i have the equipment I am going to use it. The title of this thread is "How do you get your fw out?" Us with equipment are showing how WE get out wood out, just like you are sharing with us how you do. If you cut small amounts of wood and are able to and happy with doing it by hand, good on ya.
> 
> It's not only the dollar cost you are saving or spending, it's also the toll it's taking on your body as well as the time saved
> Craig




Believe me, if I had access to more equipment that would make collecting firewood easier, I would not hesitate to use it. But I couldn't afford to purchase that kind of stuff just for firewood. If the farmer whose land I collect wood on offered to come down with the bucket tractor and load wood on my trailer, then by all means. 

Some of you can probably collect and haul more wood than I can in 10 days. My next upgrade in the firewood cutting area is to invest in a better saw.

Matt


----------



## Wismer (Nov 30, 2007)

aandabooks said:


> better saw.



money well spent buddy, No point in spending money on equipment if your saw cant keep up


Craig


----------



## IndyIan (Nov 30, 2007)

I use my quad and quad trailer in my woods for firewood. If I can stick to flatter ground I can get around with 1/4 cord in the trailer. For more hilly locations my loading drops a bit. The trailer manually dumps as well which helps unloading a bit and the wheels are under the trailer so its barely wider than the atv. 
In terms of cost, we have propane heat which would probably run us $2000 a winter if we used it. So at ~$10,000 for the atv, trailer, splitting maul, woodstove, and 372 all purchased new, I think I'm going to break even about February this year, and I'd think I've got quite a few years left in the equipment! 
Here's my only pic of the trailer.


----------



## Bobcat (Nov 30, 2007)

I need to cope with the hills, so I use a Gondo. Good machine, but I wish it had a diesel and larger bed. Oscilates & articulates.


----------



## woodfarmer (Nov 30, 2007)

case 90 hp and farmi winch, theres 20' of 20" beech, can you say heavy


----------



## STLfirewood (Dec 1, 2007)

I use a John Deere skid steer and a 14x7 dump trailer with 4ft sides. I pull that with a 1-ton Dodge Diesel with a 8x9 flatbed with 4ft sides. I can load a cord on the truck and almost 2 cords on the trailer. Makes for a heavy load to tow but it works. 

Scott


----------



## firehawk419 (Dec 1, 2007)

*our wood rig*

This is our wood rig; Kubota B1750, home built pto driven log splitter, 12' wagon. Not real expensive, but sure works for getting the firewood back to the house (less than 1/4 mile of open field). Wagon loaded up with Locust.


----------



## R Walter (Dec 1, 2007)

Your flatbed can hold considerably more than 1 cord, better than 2 cords, actually, and the trailer can hold better than 3 cords.

I suppose you know this already?



STLfirewood said:


> I use a John Deere skid steer and a 14x7 dump trailer with 4ft sides. I pull that with a 1-ton Dodge Diesel with a 8x9 flatbed with 4ft sides. I can load a cord on the truck and almost 2 cords on the trailer. Makes for a heavy load to tow but it works.
> 
> Scott


----------



## STLfirewood (Dec 2, 2007)

R Walter said:


> Your flatbed can hold considerably more than 1 cord, better than 2 cords, actually, and the trailer can hold better than 3 cords.
> 
> I suppose you know this already?




That is thrown in. I don't waste the time to stack it. I know it will hold a lot more but if I stacked it full there would be to much weight. Moving 8-9 ranks at one time with the trailer weighing 5k empty is enough weight.

Scott


----------



## beerman6 (Dec 2, 2007)

:jawdrop: 14x7 trailer that weighs 5k...Is it made out of lead?

I know the mechanicals of the dump add a bunch of weight,but my 8.5x24 enclosed car hauler is just a tad over 3000


----------



## STLfirewood (Dec 2, 2007)

beerman6 said:


> :jawdrop: 14x7 trailer that weighs 5k...Is it made out of lead?
> 
> I know the mechanicals of the dump add a bunch of weight,but my 8.5x24 enclosed car hauler is just a tad over 3000



That's what the scale said. It has 7k pound axles with brakes on both. It has twin telescoping cylinders. And it has a hydraulic jack. It has slide in ramps to haul the skidsteer. The frame is made heavy. It's a Foster trailer. It's heavy but it pulls nice. That hydraulic jack has spoiled me. I can have 2 cords on that trailer hit the button and it jacks right up. 

Scott


----------



## max2cam (Dec 2, 2007)

*Snow changes things*

Yesterday we got 7" of snow here and it won't be going away soon. Now I'll swap out my garden cart wood hauler for my Otter heavy-duty black poly sled. With that baby I can snake cut firewood out on narrow trails to landing sites. Winter is my favorite cutting time!


----------



## tdb (Dec 2, 2007)

*Hauling wood*

I like to use my allis chalmers tractors to haul the wood , never been stuck, TEDMI


----------



## Wismer (Dec 2, 2007)

yea, that seems heavy to me. My 7x14 landscape is 1500lbs empty.


----------



## JKS (Dec 2, 2007)

I Use A 2.5 Ton 6x6 Army Truck And Pull The Tree To A Landing,then Saw Them Up And Split And Load The Wood In The Dump Truck


----------



## iCreek (Dec 2, 2007)

*couple different ways*

We use a couple different methods of getting our firewood out, some we touch the wood alot less, and just dump at the pile.

One is to take the Case backhoe and haul the logs up to an area on our hay wagons, then cut and split closer to the stoves.






Two is take the backhoe and saws in the woods and load the front platform with wood, and then just dump at the stove.






Sometimes we take one of the tractors(MF 65, Allis D17, Ferg. 35, or New Holland T100A, with an old Chevy truck trailer.






Or like this weekend I just used my Honda four wheeler and an old 3 slip motorcycle trailer we converted to a good trailer with sides....


----------



## ghitch75 (Dec 6, 2007)

here is what i use....


----------



## slofr8 (Dec 6, 2007)

I get it to the "yard" using a 4 wheeler, skid cone and use a pulley where I have to. There it's cut up and split and left for a year to season. 
















I take about half to the house in the fall but bring the rest in by sled as needed like Karl showed in an earlier post.

I plan on getting a logging winch for my tractor to cut some poplar I have but for firewood this setup works great.
Dan.


----------



## cjcocn (Dec 6, 2007)

Dan

That is the first that I have heard of skid cones. They seem like they'd work well for some of the trees that I could pull out.

How does the cone hold the tree? (i.e. what prevents the tree from sliding out of the cone?)

Thanks


----------



## slofr8 (Dec 6, 2007)

cjcocn said:


> Dan
> 
> That is the first that I have heard of skid cones. They seem like they'd work well for some of the trees that I could pull out.
> 
> ...



cjcocn,
here's where I got my cone,

http://www.novajack.com/en/0104.htm

1/4" chain choker holds the trees.






Chain go's through a hole in the end of the cone and a grab hook on the end of the rope atatches to the chain.






I have 100' of rope on the reel. I tie it to the ball hitch and go ahead with the wheeler winching in the twitch.






I can make the rope "derail" where I want with this.






My wood lot has a series of 3 ridges. I'll set up the block on a tree some where and haul any dead or diseased trees to it. Up or down hill, it doesn't matter. The cone snakes around stumps and trees. Some times I don't even need the block but can back up right to the tree.
It takes a fairly good trail system but ground impact is minimal. You're left with a nice trail that will likely all but disappear in a few years. This year I started using tire chains on the wheeler and it made a big difference.
This is my "back yard" so I only cut on cool fall days, and work for 2 or 3 hours at a time. I take my time, cut selectively, and use it as quality time with the boys.






Old wheeler and old saws.






I split by hand and it might take 7 or 8 hours per cord. As I said before I expect to get a 3 pt. winch but not because this isn't working. I have a fair amount of marketable wood to cut and would have to yard too far to where a truck can get it for the wheeler. Just for firewood, this works nice. I burn about 3 cords a year and this year I cut 5. I hated to stop!
If you have any questions feel free to PM me.
Dan.


----------



## cjcocn (Dec 6, 2007)

Dan

Thanks for the explanation - it cleared things right up for me!

Thanks for the pics as well. Not only did they help with the explanation, but I always enjoy woodcutting related pics.

Chris


----------



## Brushwacker (Dec 7, 2007)

I can't afford all the fancy things. My most used wood retreiver last 3 years is a 1987 toyota longbed 2wd. Presently working on an isuzu 4wd shortbed for tougher jobs and pulling an trailer. 1959 dodge d500 for the big loads. Flat country here so 2wd usually works fine.


----------



## A100HVA (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## saginaw22 (Dec 7, 2007)

the last one is a pretty sweet set up. How much do you have 
in the trailer with the claw grappler? looks pretty awesome to me.

Whats the load cap for log size?
how much and the trailer load?

Very nice looks like this set up makes you some 
money!!!


----------



## logbutcher (Dec 7, 2007)

Dan from "Northern Maine: Where exactly ? We're on Deer Isle/Blue Hill with junk coastal spruce/fir old wood with mostly paper birch, red maple, some brown ash, and too little red oak. Firewood off the lot about 5=-6 cords/year. We almost got a cone or a logging arch but it seemed simpler to to cut trails to the trees on the woodlot. So like many, the tree is bucked, loaded into the trailer ( by goodbody) pulled by a Foreman ATV, then piled for split and stack later. I get about 5-8 cords of spruce or fir for pulp. I don't like to cut dragged logs, except on snow....like now. A winter wonderland huh ?
Very nice pics; what camera ?

The ATV log loader also looked good for us, until the price $$$$$. How has it worked out in view of the cost ?


----------



## slofr8 (Dec 7, 2007)

logbutcher said:


> Dan from "Northern Maine: Where exactly ? We're on Deer Isle/Blue Hill with junk coastal spruce/fir old wood with mostly paper birch, red maple, some brown ash, and too little red oak. Firewood off the lot about 5=-6 cords/year. We almost got a cone or a logging arch but it seemed simpler to to cut trails to the trees on the woodlot. So like many, the tree is bucked, loaded into the trailer ( by goodbody) pulled by a Foreman ATV, then piled for split and stack later. I get about 5-8 cords of spruce or fir for pulp. I don't like to cut dragged logs, except on snow....like now. A winter wonderland huh ?
> Very nice pics; what camera ?
> 
> The ATV log loader also looked good for us, until the price $$$$$. How has it worked out in view of the cost ?



Hey LogButcher,
I'm in Fort Kent in the St. John River valley, on the Canadien border. 

The log arch would not work for me as I have ridges to work around. In most areas there's no way I could go with out a load, never mind with one. I find the cone and block allow me to reach almost every part of my lot. Even if the tree has to come up to the trail, the wheeler can be pulling down hill or level, maximizing its limited power. I cut mostly beech and maple and some poplar for firewood. I'll use downed spruce and fir for kindling. The local OSB mill price for poplar is quite good so thats the reason I'm considering the winch. Their also taking almost all of the balm of gilian (sp) you can send so nows the time. Maybe cut a few loads a year in 8' so I don't have to worry about it drying out.

The camera is a Nikon coolpix 2100. It's only 2.0 megapix but does a good enough job.

And yes we have snow! The last storm didn't hit us as hard as they thought. Maybe 8"-10" but we all ready had that much on the ground. We built a new house last year and my land scaping is not done yet. With 20" of snow tho, my yard looks as good as the neighbors 5 months out of the year!! Should be a good winter!!

Oh.... this was my old house,,,,it was getting a little small. 




Take care. Dan.


----------



## ak4195 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Yarding trees with a Re-Direct*

for the budget minded,a simple "re-direct" ,as sloFr8 has set up,with strap,block n tackle and a few hundred feet of cheap poly( i use 5/8"s i think) with a chain choker on the work end,will expand your reach quite a bit.I have 2 100' lengths of poly and a few 50's for various setups.Thimbles and shackles on the work end.Youll have to know something about knots,as you dont want anything that will jamb permanently(time for the knife).Big shackle reciever on the truck and,and "Presto skidder!".The higher and tighter to the tree you can place your strap the better.Yah your gonna do alot of walkin,but then if thats a problem,well might as well just crank the baseboard heating.Oh yah dont run the knots through the blocks,theyre kinda spendy,mark them with survey tape so you can watch them in the rearview mirror.If your observant,youll find all kinds of little tricks to save time and labor this way.Do whatever it takes to give yourself the advantage.
Ive pulled out many birch trees this way,also like many have stated winter is best.Bigger trees than 5/8's can handle? Bigger cordage or shorter log lengths,remember do whatever it takes to work it to your advantage.

ak


----------



## Fuzly (Dec 22, 2007)

I throw everything on the truck for the close to the road stuff, and use the atv and small trailer for the harder to get to stuff.

Mainly wanted to thank everybody for the great ideas and photos. Especially slofr8 and A100HVA; I've been thinking about getting some tools to expand the use of my ATV. Your photos answered almost all my questions about the Novajack cone and the grapple trailer


----------



## cvdirtrider (Dec 22, 2007)

*Log Loading*



redprospector said:


> I get my firewood out of the wood's like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice trailer, what do you use to get the logs on the trrailer? What length, brand, gvw tailer rating do you use behind that pick up? I'm looking at different options right now to get customers logs out


----------



## logbutcher (Dec 22, 2007)

slofr8 said:


> Hey LogButcher,
> I'm in Fort Kent in the St. John River valley, on the Canadien border.
> The log arch would not work for me as I have ridges to work around. In most areas there's no way I could go with out a load, never mind with one. I find the cone and block allow me to reach almost every part of my lot. Even if the tree has to come up to the trail, the wheeler can be pulling down hill or level, maximizing its limited power. I cut mostly beech and maple and some poplar for firewood. I'll use downed spruce and fir for kindling. The local OSB mill price for poplar is quite good so thats the reason I'm considering the winch. Their also taking almost all of the balm of gilian (sp) you can send so nows the time. Maybe cut a few loads a year in 8' so I don't have to worry about it drying out.
> The camera is a Nikon coolpix 2100. It's only 2.0 megapix but does a good enough job.
> ...



Morning Dan:
Nice family....you keep them THAT cold ?  
Yeah, we know Ft Kent, long ride to no where for us :greenchainsaw: , on dry roads it's near 3 hours. We worked the 2005 Biathlon event, and stopped for the CanAm Dogsled races. Nice town you got; even the H.S. border people aren't bad  .
The 2 1/2 feet on the ground here are making working tough for the ATV and goodbody. I have to stomp out around the trees with snowshoes for safe felling now. A real PITA. The Honda Foreman does get stuck now and then; have you put chains on ? Also need to take some air out of the 13" Subaru trailer tires for traction on snow. 
Thx for the cone idea for us small scale loggers. 
MERRY CHRISTMAS !


----------



## woodfarmer (Dec 22, 2007)

slow and steady with the grizzly and several pieces of 24' chain. the terrrain is really rocky. next year i'll get a skidding cone and some cable and winch, now everything is under two feet of snow


----------



## redprospector (Dec 22, 2007)

cvdirtrider said:


> Nice trailer, what do you use to get the logs on the trrailer? What length, brand, gvw tailer rating do you use behind that pick up? I'm looking at different options right now to get customers logs out



I use a Bobcat 863 with a grapple bucket to load the trailer.
The trailer has a 16' deck (which is a little short for log's). It has a 14000 lb. gvwr., and is a Texas Pride brand trailer. I don't recomend the Texas pride brand, they look nice, but after I bought it I had to spend about $1200 to get it to where it would haul a load. About the 3rd load I put on it weighed 10000 lbs. and bent both axles. The company didn't care, if I lived in Texas I would make them change their name.

Andy


----------



## LNG24 (Dec 23, 2007)

A100HVA said:


>



I have a 500 Ploaris Sportsman, would like to do the same thing with. 
How much weight can the trailer hold?
How big is the Quad. 
What is the engine mounted on the quad for?


----------



## Blazin (Dec 23, 2007)

I use my JD350 fitted with Winch and log arch. I try to get my timber out in the winter...No muddy wood and no tearing up the ground cover. I also use my Kodiak atv or the polaris long tracker with the sled.... depending on the situation.

Here's my JD pullin out some timber last year......And that a 365 Husky on board


----------



## wildbio (Dec 23, 2007)

here's how i do it


----------



## CharlieG (Dec 24, 2007)

Does he run the saw, too.


----------



## wildbio (Dec 24, 2007)

CharlieG said:


> Does he run the saw, too.



Only if he's a good boy!

Actually, the polyethylene sled works great for getting rounds out across the snow to road. I then load into the trailer/truck. Tongs are of great use too.

This small set-up works well for my personal use firewood collection from public lands


----------



## reaperman (Dec 24, 2007)

Hands down the best way I've found, is with my Bobcat. They will go places a farm tractor will never dream of. Much more versitile than a quad. Can drag logs like a skidder. Plow paths through the snow to get to the wood. Clear all of the branches out of the way after limbing, so you aren't constantly tripping. Etc, etc. They are equally as important as your chainsaw, in my opinion.


----------



## woodfarmer (Dec 24, 2007)

farm tractor,drive ten miles to the bush with my 3 point hitch skidding winch and my tandem axle log trailer in tow,heat on tunes cranked, skid my logs out in full length, load them on the trailer and tow them back home, try that with a skid steer.


----------



## Blazin (Dec 24, 2007)

woodfarmer said:


> drive ten miles to the bush with my 3 point hitch skidding winch and my tandem axle log trailer in tow,heat on tunes cranked, skid my logs out in full length, load them on the trailer and tow them back home, try that with a skid steer.



WORD!!!


----------



## aandabooks (Dec 24, 2007)

Now that I have the blade hooked up to the Suzuki, I am going to see about using that for pushing the tops into a pile. I have been throwing them in and it takes a lot of work and time. I don't burn anything due to it not being my land but do have to get them off the field before spring planting.

Matt


----------



## iCreek (Dec 25, 2007)

*Also ....*

My brother in law has a Bobcat Skid Steer, but for logging out of the woods we tend to use his little Bobcat Excavator with a single grapple attachment along the bucket. This works real well for loading and moving logs throughout the farm. This is a picture of his old one from a few years ago, he has a newer larger model now, same setup.


----------



## pacman (Dec 29, 2007)

*my rig*

few pics


----------



## Mike Van (Dec 29, 2007)

A real ugly load on my F350 - Hardly a straight piece in the whole lot.


----------



## chass (Dec 31, 2007)

I get my firewood out the old fashion way, I have my two boys, 11 &13, carry it out. Come to think of it, I split my fire wood the same way as well.

Of course it would be a lot less frustrating if I spent 20K on equipment but, I’d still have to feed and water the kids. This way I do get some work out of them.


----------



## Dok (Dec 31, 2007)

chass said:


> I get my firewood out the old fashion way, I have my two boys, 11 &13, carry it out. Come to think of it, I split my fire wood the same way as well.
> 
> Of course it would be a lot less frustrating if I spent 20K on equipment but, I’d still have to feed and water the kids. This way I do get some work out of them.



+1 for that! I have my 5 and 7 year old boys helping me load and stack. I hope to get a little more work out of them every year. I think its a great experience for them and will help them understand what work is and what they are capable of. Good for you teaching them about work!

Dok


----------



## cjcocn (Dec 31, 2007)

Dok said:


> +1 for that! I have my 5 and 7 year old boys helping me load and stack. I hope to get a little more work out of them every year. I think its a great experience for them and will help them understand what work is and what they are capable of. Good for you teaching them about work!
> 
> Dok



+2

I get it from the bush and it is cut into blocks by the time they see it, but my three girls (12, 13, & 15) put it in the wood shed and then move it again to the house.

We use the truck to get it from the wood shed to the garage, but all I do is drive and they do all the work.

I want them to know what work is so that they can: i) do it when they grow up; and/or ii) realize that they don't want to do it and get a good education.

They helped clear some of our land as well. This was good for them as not only did they do some work, but now they are enjoying the benefits of their hard work since we now have proper places to put a swimming pool, badminton net, etc.

My oldest went through a brief period where she was thinking that she wasn't all that crazy about school and wanted to work instead. I explained that, while labor wasn't necessarily a bad thing, without an education she would likely be limited to just that. Then I took her out hauling wood with me. By the end of that day she had decided that she wanted to stay in school.


----------



## chass (Dec 31, 2007)

Dok & cjcocn,

You guy are correct, learning about work and now money. 

At the end of last years splitting when the cribs were full there was a face cord extra left over. The boys wanted to know if they had to split that as well. I told them yes, but cut them a deal, because they really did good job working the last two days. If they split the wood then they could try and sell it and keep the money. I also reminded them that the wood needs to season for a year so they would have to do the work now but, wouldn’t get paid until next year. Hardwood goes for about $60.00 a face cord around here. They split & stacked the face cord that day.

Over the course of the year I must have had 20 requests for loans or advances on that 60 dollar face cord. No, was the answer. Well they sold that face cord in September. 

Now this year the cribs are full and they have a full cord split and stacked for their personal stash. I must say they both have a nice swing with the splitting axe; oak, ash and cherry are no problem. On the larger hard maple rounds, I half them first.

It’s good to get the kids working however, sometimes it’s like herding cats.


----------



## grandpatractor (Dec 31, 2007)

Well this is how my brothers and I bring home the wood. One of yesterdays 4 loads.


----------



## LNG24 (Jan 1, 2008)

grandpatractor said:


> Well this is how my brothers and I bring home the wood. One of yesterdays 4 loads.








THAT IS QUITE A LOAD FOR THAT TRUCK, NO


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 1, 2008)

LNG24 said:


> THAT IS QUITE A LOAD FOR THAT TRUCK, NO



Only about 2 cord right? The end of the tailgate is 14'.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## iCreek (Jan 19, 2008)

Today I used my Honda Foreman 4x4 with a converted 3 slip motor cycle trailer. It works good for going deep in the woods when the trees are close. With the recent ice storm we had I have been loading up with cut limbs and gathering kindlin'. 






When I got it a few years ago, we used a torch and cut off the 3 motorcyle tire rails and used them as the side verticle supports. Below is a picture before adding the wood bottom and sides, good solid frame with leaf springs. We had to change the hitch to a pin type, but it is nice and long for backing up. Being it was built for 3 motorcyles my guess it will hold many hundred pounds. The cost was free from a buddy, and I have been using it for a couple years keeping it parked outdoors.


----------



## beerman6 (Jan 19, 2008)

Mike Van said:


> A real ugly load on my F350 - Hardly a straight piece in the whole lot.



aint nothing ugly about that...


----------



## czar800 (Jan 19, 2008)

My set up.

View attachment 63218


View attachment 63219


----------



## hanko (Jan 20, 2008)

old ford tractor works for me


----------



## gtstang462002 (Jan 20, 2008)

Pulled a full load of oak today and probably have at least 2 more loads to go.


----------



## GSP (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## redprospector (Jan 20, 2008)

I decided I'd try something a little different to see if there's any more money in it finished than in log lengths. The jurry is still out on this one.

Andy


----------



## czeigler (Jan 30, 2008)

Here's how i get mine! lol.

Only 175 packages for a whole cord.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jan 30, 2008)

*Pre-Packed Firewood*



czeigler said:


> Here's how i get mine! lol.
> Only 175 packages for a whole cord.


And on sale for $4 a pack. That comes out to $700 a cord? Gadzooks, man! We are in the wrong business. 

How much is that load of wood (72 cu ft) on my avatar picture worth?


----------



## cjcocn (Jan 30, 2008)

Wood Doctor said:


> And on sale for $4 a pack. That comes out to $700 a cord? Gadzooks, man! We are in the wrong business.
> 
> How much is that load of wood (72 cu ft) on my avatar picture worth?



At that rate it is worth $393.75.


----------



## czeigler (Jan 30, 2008)

Wood Doctor said:


> And on sale for $4 a pack. That comes out to $700 a cord? Gadzooks, man! We are in the wrong business.
> 
> How much is that load of wood (72 cu ft) on my avatar picture worth?



.75 cubic foot per bundle. If i am doing the math right, you have roughly 104 bundles on your truck... Approx. $416


----------



## iCreek (Feb 9, 2008)

*3 Point Box*

Came up with another way to get wood out... Looking through one of the old shed buildings this weekend, on my wife's 'deceased' grandfather's farm, (where we built our new home), we found an old 3 point box. My father in law said his dad used to use it to haul wood. So he gave it to me along with one of the MF 65 tractors, he has a low and high crop model, I told him I like the high crop model best... I am going to keep it parked below the house in a hay barn. I should be able to try it out tomorrow, got some green wood stacked at the edge of one of the fields we cut a few weeks ago. I will try to take a few pics in action...

Right now it has a link bar on the top, sometime later we are going to weld up a cylindar so I can dump with it....


----------



## redprospector (Feb 9, 2008)

Might have to put some weight's on the front of that old Massey.

Andy


----------



## iCreek (Feb 10, 2008)

*Need to add some weight !!*

Andy - Boy were you right on that, I loaded down this box for the first time, and had to backup the terrace about 50' just to get to a flat area so I could drive it in toward the wood pile. The front end kept wanting to come up, I could hardly steer. We will be adding some weight to the front before I try that again!






The whole trip took about 30 minutes, so I went to plan B, got the New Holland (85 hp) out and hooked up our dumpbed trailer... It's the first time I used it for hauling in wood, but with the ice storm a few weeks ago we had alot of limbs down over fences. This was the load (green wood) just from cutting the limbs off the fence rows in one field.






Here are a few more dumping and piling up with the Backhoe.

Dumping at the Wood Pile.

Backhoe help getting the pile taller.

Finishing up the day with cutting a few logs, and splitting.


----------



## LazyJ (Feb 10, 2008)

Hey iCreek, I see Missouri had the same gorgeous weather as we had this weekend, I'm starting to see some green grass around here.

My 'lectric legs


----------



## Marc (Feb 12, 2008)

Either the Kubota L2250 and a wood wagon built on a small manure spreader frame or the '61 MF 85 and the wood wagon build on the large manure spreader frame.

I'll see about getting some pics up this weekend.

Looking to buy another Kubota, roughly 35 hp, used. Will be more manageable in the woods than the MF and occasionally nice to have 4WD.

Tell you what though, if any trees need pulling to fall against their lean, the weigh and pull of that MF is hard to beat. Some trees I think it would probably pull down without cutting them at all


----------



## Zodiac45 (Feb 12, 2008)

redprospector said:


> I decided I'd try something a little different to see if there's any more money in it finished than in log lengths. The jurry is still out on this one.
> 
> Andy



Hey Andy,

That looks like Ranier Hydraulics Chomper you got there?  Is that a model 14? How long have you had it and how's it performing for you? We have a guy demo one for us last summer and it was quite a rig. So far we're still just doing tree lenght in 3 cord minimums.


----------



## redprospector (Feb 12, 2008)

Zodiac45 said:


> Hey Andy,
> 
> That looks like Ranier Hydraulics Chomper you got there?  Is that a model 14? How long have you had it and how's it performing for you? We have a guy demo one for us last summer and it was quite a rig. So far we're still just doing tree lenght in 3 cord minimums.



Yep, it's a model 14 with the automatic option. I got it in Sept. 07, the pump was shot and wouldn't develop but 1500 psi, and the 18 horse engine just wasn't enough at my elevation. So I put a new pump and a 35 horse Brigg's on and it does fine now. I think I'm going to upgrade to a bigger pump next.

Andy


----------



## Zodiac45 (Feb 13, 2008)

redprospector said:


> Yep, it's a model 14 with the automatic option. I got it in Sept. 07, the pump was shot and wouldn't develop but 1500 psi, and the 18 horse engine just wasn't enough at my elevation. So I put a new pump and a 35 horse Brigg's on and it does fine now. I think I'm going to upgrade to a bigger pump next.
> 
> Andy



Very cool! I'm really temped big time. Love the no/low chips deal. I'd be really interested in how it works out for you and the twp other guys I've seen on the site who operate these. Could tilt me.


----------



## pigpen60 (Feb 13, 2008)

this is how i do it! 

View attachment 64940


----------



## iCreek (Feb 13, 2008)

pigpen60 said:


> this is how i do it!



pigpen60, Is that a Ferguson 20/30/35 or a Ford 2/8/9 N ?

Nice looking setup for sure.


----------



## pigpen60 (Feb 14, 2008)

to-20 ferguson with my version of a log arch. pigpen


----------



## Hunt'n'photos (Mar 6, 2011)

Heres my old faithful wood hauler. 







And here is my new toy and wood retreiver!










Just have to finish building a rack for the bed. I mainly bought it as a moose hauling rig, but it will sure be nice to get the firewood out of the woods and to the truck or around the cabin.


----------

